# συμβολίζονται



## ianis

Γεια σάς και καλή χρόνια!
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί στην εξής πρόταση το ρήμα "συμβολίζω" είναι στην παθητική φωνή όταν στα συμφραζόμενα φαίνεται πιο κατάλληλη την ενεργητική φωνή;
"Δικαιολογημένα συνεπώς ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση συμβολίζονται διαχωρισμένα στους μύθους, με την εγρήγορση να δηλώνει την πρόνοια των θεών για τον κόσμο..."


----------



## dmtrs

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, ianis, δεν εννοεί πως ο ύπνος ή η εγρήγορση συμβολίζουν κάτι, αλλά ότι αυτά τα δύο συμβολίζονται με διαφορετικό τρόπο, με διακριτά σύμβολα, στους μύθους (στη συνέχεια αρχίζει να εξηγεί τι δηλώνει το καθένα).


----------



## ianis

Αλλά αν εμφανίζουν στους μύθους "ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση" με το κρυμμένο νόημα τις πράξεις αυτές τα οποία εξηγούνται μετά δεν είναι  "ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση" πού συμβολίζουν τις πράξεις;


----------



## Astrix

η εγργηγορση και ο ύπνος παριστάνονται/απεικονίζονται/εκτίθενται/εμφανίζονται/δηλώνονται διαχωρισμένα στους μύθους


----------



## Perseas

Καλή χρονιά!





ianis said:


> ... όταν στα συμφραζόμενα φαίνεται πιο κατάλληλη την *η *ενεργητική φωνή;


Ελπίζω να μην σε πειράζει που διόρθωσα την πτώση του άρθρου.


----------



## Astrix

ianis said:


> Αλλά αν εμφανίζουν στους μύθους "ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση" με το κρυμμένο νόημα τις πράξεις αυτές τα οποία εξηγούνται μετά δεν είναι  "ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση" πού συμβολίζουν τις πράξεις;


Άλλο πράγμα τι λέει το κείμενο και άλλο πράγμα τα συμπεράσματα.


----------



## dmtrs

ianis said:


> Αλλά αν εμφανίζουν στους μύθους "ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση" με το κρυμμένο νόημα τις πράξεις αυτές τα οποία εξηγούνται μετά δεν είναι "ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση" πού συμβολίζουν τις πράξεις;


Πιστεύω πως εννοεί ότι αυτά τα δύο συμβολίζονται από κάποια σύβολα στους μύθους. Έπειτα, με τη σειρά τους, κι αυτά κάτι συμβολίζουν -γι' αυτό και αρχίζει να εξηγεί τι δηλώνει το καθένα.


----------



## ianis

Astrix said:


> η εγργηγορση και ο ύπνος παριστάνονται/απεικονίζονται/εκτίθενται/εμφανίζονται/δηλώνονται διαχωρισμένα στους μύθους


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, με αυτήν την έννοια το καταλαβαίνω.



Perseas said:


> Καλή χρονιά!
> Ελπίζω να μην σε πειράζει που διόρθωσα την πτώση του άρθρου.


Κανένα πρόβλημα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διόρθωση.



dmtrs said:


> Πιστεύω πως εννοεί ότι αυτά τα δύο συμβολίζονται από κάποια σύβολα στους μύθους. Έπειτα, με τη σειρά τους, κι αυτά κάτι συμβολίζουν -γι' αυτό και αρχίζει να εξηγεί τι δηλώνει το καθένα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ επίσης, με την έννοια αυτή το καταλαβαίνω στην πρόταση, και ίσως έχεις δίκιο αλλά όπως το κατάλαβα είναι ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση που εμφανίζονται μέσα στους μύθους.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> ... αλλά όπως το κατάλαβα είναι ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση που εμφανίζονται μέσα στους μύθους.


Ναι, εμφανίζονται στους μύθους, αλλά εκεί εκφράζονται με κάποια σύμβολα (όχι απλώς εμφανίζονται).


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Ναι, εμφανίζονται στους μύθους, αλλά εκεί εκφράζονται με κάποια σύμβολα (όχι απλώς εμφανίζονται).


Σε ευχαριστώ Perseas τότε πρέπει να διαβάσω καλύτερα το υπόλοιπο κείμενο.


----------



## ianis

Προτού στο κείμενο διαβάζεται ότι "οι θεοί είναι πάντοτε ενωμένοι βάσει και της μιας και της άλλης (άνω τελεία*) ο μύθος όμως είναι μεριστικός και διαχωρίζει αυτά που έχουν αιωνίως κοινή αμοιβαία υπόσταση", και συνεχίζει να διακρίνει οι δραστηριότητές του  Δίος και της Ήρας, της πατρικής και μητρικής αιτίων.
Στα συμφραζόμενά αυτά αν θα ερμηνεύσω το άλλο κομμάτι με τη σημασία της λέξης που δόθηκε τον Astrix, και ότι λόγω των προαναφερθέντων ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση εμφανίζονται διαχωρισμένα, δεν είναι δυνατόν η ερμηνεία αυτή;

* δεν γνωρίζω όπου βρίσκεται το σημείο αυτό.


----------



## Astrix

Να το πάρουμε από μηδενική βάση. Ο μέσος αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει ότι τα δυο αυτά με εμφανίζονται μέσω συμβόλων στον μύθο αλλά με διαφορετικά σύμβολα επειδή είναι διαχωρισμένα.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Προτού Πιο πριν στο κείμενο διαβάζεται αναφέρεται ότι "οι θεοί είναι πάντοτε ενωμένοι βάσει και της μιας και της άλλης (άνω τελεία*) ο μύθος όμως είναι μεριστικός και διαχωρίζει αυτά που έχουν αιωνίως κοινή αμοιβαία υπόσταση", και συνεχίζει να διακρίνει οι τις δραστηριότητές του  Δίος και της Ήρας, της πατρικής και μητρικής αιτίων (?).
> Στα συμφραζόμενά αυτά αν θα ερμηνεύσω το άλλο κομμάτι με τη σημασία της λέξης που δόθηκε από τον Astrix, και ότι λόγω των προαναφερθέντων ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση εμφανίζονται διαχωρισμένα, δεν είναι δυνατόν δυνατή η ερμηνεία αυτή;
> 
> * δεν γνωρίζω όπου πού βρίσκεται το σημείο αυτό.


Ναι, στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση είναι ίσως δυνατή αυτή η ερμηνεία, απλώς όταν βλέπεις το "συμβολίζονται", φαντάζεσαι -θες δε θες- και ένα σύμβολο.   Πχ. η νίκη συμβολίζεται με τη δάφνη --> η δάφνη χρησιμοποιείται ως σύμβολο για τη νίκη.

Το _παριστάνονται/απεικονίζονται _είναι μια καλή πρόταση από τον Astrix. Με βάση τα λίγα που παρέθεσες θα έλεγα ότι ο ύπνος και η εγρήγορση* _παριστάνονται /απεικονίζονται _με διαφορετικούς συμβολικούς τρόπους μέσα από τις δραστηριότητες του Δία και της Ήρας - χωρίς να γνωρίζω ποιες δραστηριότητες εννοούνται.  Εκτιμώ πάντως ότι δεν πρόκειται για απλό κείμενο και δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιον που θέλει να μάθει τη γλώσσα.

(*"εγρήγορση" σημαίνει εδώ το να είναι κάποιος ξυπνητός, δηλαδή να μην κοιμάται, ενώ στην κοινή χρήση της γλώσσας έχει διαφορετική σημασία)


----------



## ianis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και για τις διορθώσεις.
Ναι, ξέρω ότι "εγρήγορση" σημαίνει "το να είναι κάποιος ξυπνητός" αλλά δεν ξέρω την κοινή χρήση που αναφέρεις.

Νομίζω ότι αυτή πρέπει να είναι την ερμηνεία γιατί λίγο μετά λέγει: " έτσι και οι μύθοι, πολύ πιο πριν (από τον Τίμαιος που αναφέρει πριν), παρουσιάζουν τον πατέρα όλων των εγκόσμιων πραγμάτων άλλοτε να βρίσκεται σε εγρήγορση και άλλοτε σε ύπνο για να καταδείξουν τη διπλή ζωή."


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Ναι, ξέρω ότι "εγρήγορση" σημαίνει "το να είναι κάποιος ξυπνητός" αλλά δεν ξέρω την κοινή χρήση που αναφέρεις.


vigilance, alertness
εγρήγορση - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas!


----------

